# Prime Rib Yield Factors



## theages (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a good list of yield % for prime rib? I am building a number of resources for chefs and one is an extensive chart on various roast yield %. Unfortunately, I currently do not run a prime rib roast on a regular basis so I cannot justify doing the research myself. This is what I am looking for:
Cryovac Wt, Raw (untrimmed) Wt, Cooked Wt, Yield %

Additionally, I am also looking for the Yield % with the following variables added:
*How prepped:* Choose one: (No Sear, Sear on stove/griddle, High-heat Oven Sear)
*Oven:* Choose one: (Alto Sham, Conventional Oven, Convection Oven [low fan], Combi Oven [list settings])
*Prepared Temp:* Choose one: (R, MR, M, MW, W)
If you keep track of your percentages I would appreciate what you have learned.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Those are loaded questions........Bag, Purge, useable scrap, unuseable scrap, all depend on and vary from piece to piece and packer. Your best bet for post cooked yield is probably the altosham.....low temp....to mid rare........good luck.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

CHEF!  It really does not pay you to buy a primal rib as it falls or as is. Unless you can use the fat, chine bone, deckles, rib bones  etc for other things. I used to buy this way but no more . An export rib should yield up to or between 18 and 20 cuts depending on your type of place . I have seen 15 s also but they charge a lot more. Then there is with or without the bone.  take your cost of the whole rib and divide by number of cuts you will get.. Cooking at low heat or in Alto Sham will give better yield as very little shrinkage.


----------

